# Who wants to wade?



## Jmandel1218 (Nov 6, 2018)

Planning on making a Baffin trip Saturday morning (13th). I'm learning how to throw live croaker but could use a few pointers. If you want to wade we will take my boat, my fuel and I'll split the bait cost. You just provide a little knowledge! If you want to make the trip text me at (830)477-7200 thanks! I fish out of Baffin and running a Ranger Banshee


----------

